# Windows 8 app?



## Dan203

I know TiVo has mentioned that and Android app is in the works, but I wonder if they're also working on a Windows 8 version for the upcoming Surface tablets? If they are then we might be able to use the desktop version of Win8 as well and perhaps gain access to the recoded shows on a real PC.

Anyone seen any mention of a Windows 8/RT app in the works?

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak

Not at all unfortunately.


----------



## bradleys

I think we will have to wait a little while to see some adoption numbers... 

Windows phone is still struggling and Windows 8 / W8 Tablets have not hit the market yet. I am highly excited about the ecosystem, but I am sure it is not worth the investment for TiVo yet.


----------



## dgraff

This really needs to be addressed. For example, 2 TiVo Premiers and thinking about a 23 inch touchscreen windows 8 system for my kitchen. It would be great to have the streaming ability from my TiVo boxes.


----------



## bradleys

If your surface is the full i5 pro version, you have a few options...

It appears that TiVo is working on a stream to PC companion to their whole home solution. Whether this leverages the stream or not is still a question and whether it will be a full replacement for the legacy TiVo desktop is also an outstanding question.

Kmttg and the old legacy TiVo desktop will allow you to move content to your tablet and watch videos locally on you Surface.

I have also been playing around with this nifty little community developed Proxy Server to stream through VLC. A very cool Windows 8 version will be available very soon - "Metro" VLC Player....










The best option is of course hoping TiVo moves forward with their stream to PC whole Home option...


----------



## aadam101

Did anyone buy a Surface?


----------



## bradleys

I really want a pro - but I have not purchase one. I am waiting on the V2 option and hoping it brings a couple of updates.


Haswell Chip for better battery life
LTE broadband connectivity
GPS chip
independent resolution settings between the start screen and the desktop
Docking station with additional ports

But I really do like the Surface Pro tablet and believe it is a fantastic product. I have had my hands on it and it really is a wonderful device - but I think if I wait just one more year, it will be a better use of dollars.

note - if it had broadband, I probably would have purchased it on day one. It really is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Snake Plissken

aadam101 said:


> Did anyone buy a Surface?


I should have mine next week


----------



## gayste

Got a Surface Pro 128 and cannot play TiVo files. Also, TiVo desktop cannot transfer files.


----------



## Arcady

Something Microsoft made is broken? Wow, I am so shocked.

Premiere has an E on the end of it.


----------



## windracer

gayste said:


> Got a Surface Pro 128 and cannot play TiVo files. Also, TiVo desktop cannot transfer files.


I just got a 64gb Surface Pro at work on Friday so have not had a chance to try TiVo Desktop yet (still setting it up with all the work stuff). As for for the transfer issue, are you sure it's not due to the cookie problem?


----------



## fdisker2000

windracer said:


> I just got a 64gb Surface Pro at work on Friday so have not had a chance to try TiVo Desktop yet (still setting it up with all the work stuff). As for for the transfer issue, are you sure it's not due to the cookie problem?


Yes, the TiVo Desktop cookie problem is the root of Surface problems. I can confirm that the fix in this thread works: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9527463#post9527463


----------



## windracer

I was able to install and use TiVo Desktop on my Surface Pro. I had to use the TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour for it to see my TiVos, but I was able to download and play .TiVo files without issue (once I made morac's cookie change).


----------



## bradleys

I got my surface today as well!


----------



## bradleys

Windracer, how are you liking your Surface? 

I am blown away by the handwriting recognition... I did install start8 to bring back the desktop start button, but otherwise it works fantastically.

8 second cold boot is pretty impressive as well...


----------



## windracer

bradleys said:


> Windracer, how are you liking your Surface?


I've been using it for a week as a replacement for my laptop at work and it has its highs and lows for me.

I spend most of my time, like I assume most people would, in the desktop side of Windows 8. The 150% scaling on the Surface Pro drives me crazy since it causes some window controls to be rendered differently, some text is very small and crisp, other text is larger and blurry. It's been messing with my eyes ... I really need to just connect it to a regular monitor. The non-adjustable angle of the kickstand bothers me to because as it sits on my desk all the screen does is reflect the overhead lights in the office (which is also probably messing with my eyes). If I were to continue using this as a laptop replacement, I'd definitely request some sort of docking station solution to use my normal dual-monitors, external keyboard/mouse, etc. (right now I am using Synergy+ which allows me to use the keyboard/mouse on my desktop to control the Surface).

The pen is definitely neat. My daughter was disappointed it wouldn't work on her Surface RT but that's because the Pro has a completely different digitizer/screen. I do like how, when using the pen, multitouch is disabled so you can rest your palm on the screen to write normally, unlike my iPad.

Battery life, when sleeping, seems poor. Sometimes it won't survive an overnight sleep. I've started just powering it off since, as you indicated, it does cold boot incredibly fast.

As a Windows 8 laptop, I like it. It runs everything I need to (even though I'm down to 14gb free). As a tablet, it's a bit heavy and bulky when compared to my iPad, but the convenience of having a full Windows 8 desktop in that form factor is definitely appealing.


----------



## sbiller

http://investordiscussionboard.com/boards/tivo/windows-8-app-coming-com-hem


----------



## zubinh

If Microsoft would have all of the apps that I use on my iphone and ipad (And Tivo is by far the most used app), I would dump my Apple Gizmos in a hearbeat and have all of my devices running Windows 8. - one ecosystem for all devices is definitely appealing, MSFT just has to execute!


----------



## Dan203

sbiller said:


> http://investordiscussionboard.com/boards/tivo/windows-8-app-coming-com-hem


I don't know what language that site is in, but if you look they have a link to something with TiVoToGo in it's name and it appears to be PC software that looks to have similar abilities to the iOS app. I wonder if that's something they rolled themselves? If not why hasn't TiVo released it here in the US?


----------



## jgametest

I did some checking on the service, it's a Sweedish Network that partnered with Tivo that not only put together an app for IOS and Android but also a web version of Tivo 2 go.

https://tivotogo.comhem.se/tve/login

Com Hem TiVoToGo

Your browser is not supported

You must use one of the following browsers to watch the programs on this site. Click on the appropriate link for your computer if you want to update now.

ViewRight Web for PC. Windows 8, 7, XP, Vista (32 or 64 bit)

Firefox 5.6 or later
Firefox 5.6 or later, IE 5.5 or IE 6.0
IE 5.5 or IE 6.0 or later, Chrome 10.6
Chrome 10.6 or later

Translator by Bing


----------



## innocentfreak

I wonder if it is just the RCN portal thing rather than a new desktop app.


----------



## zubinh

Sorry to rehash this old thread but have there been any updates as far as development of a Windows phone app?

Tivo is my favorite app by far and I would just love to dump Apple and have all of my devices running Windows. I think Windows hardware has now caught up in terms of features with Apple. Just need the software!


----------



## SugarBowl

still waiting.. The TiVo app is the only thing i'm missing since switching from iPhone to windows phone.


----------



## ramiss

Cummon TIVO, lets step this up. Now that every other platform can stream on Wifi and Cellular, how about some love for Windows devices????

It's been 3 years since this thread was created by the way.


----------



## dianebrat

ramiss said:


> Cummon TIVO, lets step this up. Now that every other platform can stream on Wifi and Cellular, how about some love for Windows devices????
> 
> It's been 3 years since this thread was created by the way.


Tivo Online can fulfill this need inside the home and it works on Windows devices just fine, eventually most of us expect to see it out of the home too.


----------



## daxem

dianebrat said:


> Tivo Online can fulfill this need inside the home and it works on Windows devices just fine, eventually most of us expect to see it out of the home too.


That is not true at all. TiVo online only streams broadcast content, and the playing lacks basic controls like FF and RW. TiVo online is essentially useless to me. I wonder if any others feel the same about it.


----------



## Dan203

They finally added HLS support to Windows 10, so maybe TiVo will do a real app now.


----------



## dianebrat

daxem said:


> That is not true at all. TiVo online only streams broadcast content, and the playing lacks basic controls like FF and RW. TiVo online is essentially useless to me. I wonder if any others feel the same about it.


I don't see the comparison, it has an 8 sec replay and a 30 sec skip and a scrubber bar that if anything to ME is equally as useful as a blanket FF or REW button.

Sure YMMV and you may not like the scrubber bar, but it certainly seems to me that online.tivo.com is comparable in features regarding the playing of content that the apps do.


----------



## moyekj

dianebrat said:


> Sure YMMV and you may not like the scrubber bar, but it certainly seems to me that online.tivo.com is comparable in features regarding the playing of content that the apps do.


 It won't play any copy protected content on the LAN (iOS app can) and you can't stream OOH at all (iOS app can for non copy protected content) last I checked, so seems to me it's pretty crippled compared to the iOS app.


----------



## dianebrat

moyekj said:


> It won't play any copy protected content on the LAN (iOS app can) and you can't stream OOH at all (iOS app can for non copy protected content) last I checked, so seems to me it's pretty crippled compared to the iOS app.


I'm not disagreeing that it has some shortcomings, but it's a heck of a lot closer to a Windows based app then was available previously and I still wouldn't consider it "useless"


----------



## daxem

dianebrat said:


> I don't see the comparison, it has an 8 sec replay and a 30 sec skip and a scrubber bar that if anything to ME is equally as useful as a blanket FF or REW button.
> 
> Sure YMMV and you may not like the scrubber bar, but it certainly seems to me that online.tivo.com is comparable in features regarding the playing of content that the apps do.


When you go full screen you lose that functionality, and that is just sloppy design. Tivo Online would be OK for a beta, but falls flat as a finished product.


----------



## daxem

dianebrat said:


> I'm not disagreeing that it has some shortcomings, but it's a heck of a lot closer to a Windows based app then was available previously and I still wouldn't consider it "useless"


I did say that it was useless to me. And I am not generally OK with "something is better than nothing", when it is a product that I pay for. They have done far better in the past few years, but TiVo online has that half-baked feel that we used to see with this company 5-7 years ago.


----------



## lpwcomp

Both apps and TiVo Online have (different) deficiencies, some TiVos fault, some not.

TiVo Online can't play copy protected content, even in home, because it can't be protected. I suspect that most of Davem's content is copy protected, which is not TiVos fault. However, not being able to play *non-*copy protected content OOH makes no sense.

The iOS app can't play anything via a wireless connection. As I understand it, this is due to some idiotic Apple requirement regarding quality(?).

The Android app can't play transferred content. This too makes no sense and I suspect is based on a bad decision by either the designer or the programmer to require that "transportType" be "stream".


----------

